# Canyon Nerve AL 6.0



## ipodmac23 (8. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

da ich zur Zeit auf der Suche nach nem neuem Bike bin bin ich auf ein Canyon Nerve Al 6.0  (2014) gestoßen. Was sagt ihr zu dem Bike?
Das wäre mein erstes Fully, meine Erwartungen sind dementsprechend nicht sonderlich hoch. Wie sind dir Laufräder (Magic crossone)? Was sagt ihr zu den Bremsen?
Hier nen Link zum Bike: 
https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3281
Ich würde damit so zu Hause 60% Waldwege/Feldwege fahren, 20-30% Trails, ein wenig Straße (lässt sich ja nicht vermeiden Und gerne mehr Downhill als Uphill.
Ich fahre zur Zeit nen Hardtail, hätte aber gern mehr Komfort.
Da das Erzgebirge nicht sehr weit weg ist (und ich dort Bekannte hab) werde ich sicherlich einige Wochenenden dort verbringen. Außerdem geht's im Sommer nach Südtirol und nach Kroatien.

Wäre schön wenn jemand ne Antwort parat hat. Wie schon gesagt ich bin noch Einsteiger (1 Jahr) und bin noch nie nen MTB mit hochwertigen Komponenten gefahren, dh ich brauch kein komplettes xt/xtr x9/x0 Bike. 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## ipodmac23 (8. Dezember 2013)

Keiner ne Antwort??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Dezember 2013)

Soll ich meine Frage lieber ins forum Kaufberatung stellen?


----------



## LANDOs (9. Dezember 2013)

Hi, 


das AL x.x ist die meistverkaufte Serie. Kannst also nichts falsch machen.
Meine Meinung aber ist, das Du am Anfang direkt auf ein Allmountain setzen solltest. Natürlich kostet das, wegen der nicht vorhanden günstigen AM-Modelle, schon 2000 Euro. 

Schau Dir auch ruhig mal die Carver Bikes an! Auch Rose, Radon  usw. anschauen und die Markenbrille abnehmen. Die machen alle keine schlechten Bikes. Wenn Du bei einem der Hersteller in der Nähe wohnst, würde ich dies vorziehen.


----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mir radon schon angeschaut nur sind mir diese bikes einfach zu teuer
Und um marken gehts mir garnicht. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht mal was die größten marken sind. Ich kenne sie klar aber so lang das bike ne gute ausstattung hat ist mir die marke egal.

Meine eig frage war ja wie die bremsen sind und die laufräder.
Und wie der slx umwerfer ist. 
Wäre schön wenn jemand noch darauf ne antwort hat


----------



## mischuer (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn das Einsatzgebiet heftiger werden sollte Deore oder noch besser SLX Bremsen montieren.
Für ne 20eur Bremse ist die montierte Shimano aber ganz ok.


----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ok 
Wie ist denn die reba rl so auf trails? 
Und wie sind die laufräder?


----------



## mischuer (9. Dezember 2013)

Mavic Crossone Felgen: das sollten 19mm Innenbreite sein. 
Wird natürlich hier kaum jemand Langzeit erfahrung haben mit den Teilen.
kannst dich ja mal bei Mavic schlau machen wegen der Specs. Auf der deutschen Site sind die leider nicht, oder ich bin zu blöd die zu finden.

Für den Anfang reichen 19er allemahl. Die meissten verbauten Felgen bei den AMs haben 19er Innenweite.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/mavic-crossone-mtb-wheelset-2014/rp-prod111099

1885 gramm, also wohl ähnlich Crossride im 26er Bereich.
Natürlich hast Du bei 27,5 etwas weniger Stabilität als bei 26.


Der Trend geht m.E. mehr Richtung breiterer Innenmaulweite: mehr Auflagefläche für den Reifen, diverse Vorteile auf Trails, bergab. Wird dann aber recht schnell teuer wenn das Gewicht stimmen soll. Glaube Radon verbaut zum Teil Felgen mit 21er Innenmaulweite.


----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke für die Antwort.
Halten die was aus oder sind die nach ner Bordsteinkannste schon fürn Ar***?


----------



## mischuer (9. Dezember 2013)

klar halten die was aus, sonst würde die Canyon nicht an ein AM montieren, kommt immer drauf an, wie Du es krachen lässt.
Oft kommt ja ein Schlag/8ter in ne Felge erst bei nem Sturz. Wenn Du bisher kaum Erfahrung hast, ist das fürn Anfang alles vollkommen ok, und für grobes Gelände auch ausgelegt.


----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke für die hilfreiche Antwort
noch nen paar Tuning Vorschläge/ was ich vielleicht später ändern sollte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (9. Dezember 2013)

Als erstes auf jeden Fall die Bremsen. Die Deore ist m.E. die beste P/L Bremse unter 100 eur. Danach die SLX dann die XT. Unterschied SLX/XT marginal. Also 90-130eur

Dann auf jeden Fall als nächstes eine versenkbare Stütze. Meisstverkaufteste sicherlich momentan die Reverb. also 210-230 eur

Ein Marshguard würde ich empfehlen. Wenns noch matschig ist. 10 eur

Aber wenn Du Einsteiger bist kommen vorher evtl. ganz andere Anschaffungen auf dich zu.
Immer abhängig wo dich das Hobby hinführt. Wenns richtig Spass macht, sicher in die Berge.

Dann kommen auch ganz zwangläufig die Themen: Navigation (GPS, Smartphone), Licht, Wasserdichtes Schuhwerk
Licht: 25 eur
Schuhe: 130 eur
Navigation: Smartphone vs. GPS

Im Winter: Überschuhe, Schnee/Eis (Spikes), Schuhheizung, gute Handschuhe, Armlinge, Beinlinge, Klamotten generell
Spikes: pro Schlappen 30 eur
Überschuhe: 6mm Neopren 30 eur
Schuhheizung: kaufen oder selberbau

usw....

Herrliche Themen um sich stundenlang schlau zu machen, ratschläge zu holen, einzulesen und Unsummen an Geld auszugeben.


----------



## LANDOs (9. Dezember 2013)

Was mir nicht gefällt am AL 6.0:

Scheiss 27,5" Felgen

Keine versenkbare Sattelstütze

Scheiss Shimano Schaltung->SRAM-Fan

http://www.roseversand.de/bike/rose...-HzLn-HzLo-HzLp-HzLq-HzLr-HzLs-HzLt-I10U-I10V


----------



## mischuer (9. Dezember 2013)

nett, das Rahmendesign vom Rose erinnert mich an mein Fatmodul von 2004. brrrrrrr....


----------



## ipodmac23 (9. Dezember 2013)

ja Mountainbiken ist teuer das hab ich schon erfahren.
Für winter hab ich schon relativ Klamotten aber fahre bisher mit normalen einfachen Turnschuhen. Noch geht's (bei uns liegt noch nein Schnee), mal kucken wies aussieht wenn der erste Schnee kommt. 
Ok danke für die Ratschläge zur Verbesserung. Lohnt es sich ne Remote für die Rockshox Gabel und den Fox Dämpfer zu besorgen oder kommt man da trotzdem problem los ran?

Das rose gefällt mir persönlich garnicht. Ich find das ehrlich gesagt total hässlich. Das Canyon ist dagegen meiner Meinung nach ne Augenweide
Außerdem wäre das Rose eh zu teuer weil mehr als 1400 euro sind erstmal nicht drin


----------



## mischuer (10. Dezember 2013)

oh ich dachte die RL hat nen Remote Lockout so wie das 2013er Modell. Hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Dezember 2013)

Na auf dem Bild bei Canyon seh ich nur das man die Federhärte an der Gabel verstellen kann mit Lock-out. Aber mir geht's ja darum das am Lenker zu haben damit man nicht erst runter oder hinter an Dämpfer greifen muss.
Meine Frage dazu nun lohnt es sich sowas am Lenker nachzurüsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mischuer (10. Dezember 2013)

ja für manche ist das ganz sinnvoll. Für mich z.B. wenn ich bei moderater Steigung ausm Sattel gehe und nicht möchte dass die Gabel mitwippelt.
Das geht vom Lenker halt einiges komfortabler.


----------



## mischuer (10. Dezember 2013)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Na auf dem Bild bei Canyon seh ich nur das man die Federhärte an der Gabel verstellen kann mit Lock-out. Aber mir geht's ja darum das am Lenker zu haben damit man nicht erst runter oder hinter an Dämpfer greifen muss.
> Meine Frage dazu nun lohnt es sich sowas am Lenker nachzurüsten?


Federhärte stellst Du ein in dem Du bei der Reba Luft in die Gabel pumpst.
Wenn Du Lockout reinhaust, ist Feder quasi gesperrt, mit etwas Restfederweg.
Kannst dich ja mal schlau machen wegen SAG, Luftdruck, Rebound usw...


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Dezember 2013)

mischuer schrieb:


> ja für manche ist das ganz sinnvoll. Für mich z.B. wenn ich bei moderater Steigung ausm Sattel gehe und nicht möchte dass die Gabel mitwippelt.
> Das geht vom Lenker halt einiges komfortabler.



Kann man den Dämpfer trotzdem problemlos verstellen? oder muss man dabei sich komplett verdrehen, sodass man garnicht mehr die Augen auf die Strecke hat?


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Dezember 2013)

mischuer schrieb:


> Federhärte stellst Du ein in dem Du bei der Reba Luft in die Gabel pumpst.
> Wenn Du Lockout reinhaust, ist Feder quasi gesperrt, mit etwas Restfederweg.
> Kannst dich ja mal schlau machen wegen SAG, Luftdruck, Rebound usw...



Wegen Rebound, Sag und Luftdruck hab ich mich schon schlau gemacht
Genau das mit dem Lockout meinte ich erst
Und ich meinte nicht genau die Federhärte aber soweit ich das sehe ist die Gabel stufenlos verstellbar.


----------



## LANDOs (10. Dezember 2013)

Der Felge hat eine Maulweite von 19mm und es sind 2,25 Nobby Nic drauf. Für die Waldautobahn okay aber nach einiger Zeit wird bestimmt der Wunsch aufkommen auf etwas Wertigeres aufzurüsten...
*Der Reifen muss zur Felge passen:*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1pbl8r2vc5mgtf4/Der%20Reifen%20muss%20zur%20Felge%20passen%20-%20Tabelle.pdf


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ok.
Wenn man bei Schwalbe nach All Mountain Reifen filtert stehen die Nobby Nics an erster Stelle. Dann müssten die doch bisschen mehr aushalten oder??


----------



## haga67 (10. Dezember 2013)

Meine Erfahrungen nach 2 Jahren Nerve XC:
Ich hab noch nie Geld besser angelegt - 2 Jahre Fahrspaß pur.

Die Komponenten sind solide und werden gut funktionieren.
Klar ist an einem 9.0 vieles leichter, feiner und edler aber die Basis stimmt.
Das Fahrwerk ist gut. Eine Reba spricht fein an. Besser als die Einstiegs-Evolution-Gabeln von Fox. Ich persönlich nutze den Lockout nur hinten um an langen Anstiegen oder auf der Straße das Heck ruhig zu stellen. Da wäre eine Verbedienung super, ist aber nicht nachrüstbar. Man kommt blind ran, aber nicht mitten in der Abfahrt wenn die Hände am Lenker bleiben müssen. Vorne kommt man eh problemlos ran. Die SLX-Schaltung funktioniert top, auch wenn ich mittlerweile Sram-Fan bin. Die Bremsen musst Du sehen. Sooo schlecht werden die für den Anfang auch nicht sein und ein Upgrade auf z.B.SLX ist bezahlbar.
Das wichtigste Tuning ist eine verstellbare Sattelstütze. Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, wie man ohne die Berge runter kommt.
Mit allem anderen wie Laufräder, Kurbel USW. kann man nach und nach Gewicht sparen und sicher auch noch die Funktion verbessern. Deshalb gibt es ja alles für den kleinen und großen Geldbeutel. Wenn man viel fährt verschleißt auch viel und irgendwann stehen dann eh neue Teile an. Das Wichtigste ist, dass wie beim Nerve die Basis stimmt.
Die NobiNic Evo sind für den Anfang super. Nur nicht so toll bei Nässe und glitschigen Befingungen.
Klar gibts gerade da viele Alternativen.
Ich bin mittlerweile bei Conti Mountain King II 2,4 Protection hinten und Baron 2,3 vorne gelandet und fühle mich damit auf 19mm Felgen sehr wohl. Vermutlich wärs mit breiteren Felgen noch besser, aber man kann nicht alles auf einmal haben.

Mein abschließender Rat: XC6.0 kaufen, gute Pedale nicht vergessen, Spaß haben und auf ne versenkbare Gabelstütze sparen. Alles andere kommt wenn Du Dich infiziert hast nach und nach


----------



## ipodmac23 (10. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke für die Antwort. 
Das canyon nerve xc gibt es doch garnicht oder?


----------



## haga67 (10. Dezember 2013)

Das Nerve AL hieß bis 2012 XC.
Dann hat man es in Nerve AL umbenannt und aus dem AM wurde das AL+.
Seit dem steht AL einfach für Aluminium ( und CF für Carbon Fibre )


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es zwischen einer xt kurbel und einer  deire kurbel nen großen unterschied??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LANDOs (11. Dezember 2013)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Ok.
> Wenn man bei Schwalbe nach All Mountain Reifen filtert stehen die Nobby Nics an erster Stelle. Dann müssten die doch bisschen mehr aushalten oder??


 
Der Nobby Nic ist gerade auf nassen Flächen extrem rutschig.

Gängige Kombis sind von Schwalbe vorne 2,4 er FAT ALBERT und hinten 2,4 er Nobby NIC oder ebend von Conti vorne 2,4 er TRAIL King und hinten 2,4 er Mountain King 2.


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ok danke


----------



## haga67 (11. Dezember 2013)

ipodmac23 schrieb:


> Gibt es zwischen einer xt kurbel und einer  deire kurbel nen großen unterschied??



Das ist im wesentlichen ein Gewichtsunterschied. 
Beim fahren wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken. 
Es sind halt hier 50g, da 100g - im einzelnen nicht spürbar aber in der Summe irgendwann ein kg weniger. Und das spürt man dann.


----------



## ipodmac23 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte natürlich deore
Und ok ich hab gedacht da ist noch mehr unterschiedlich
Wäre das canyon für meine ansprüche genau richtig?


----------



## haga67 (11. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich Dein Fahrprofil, Budget, Erfahrung usw. sehe, dann ist das Nerve perfekt.


----------



## LANDOs (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, Technik für Dich vollkomenn ausreichend und gefallen tut es dir auch: -->Bestellen!!!


----------



## ipodmac23 (12. Dezember 2013)

Ok.
Bestellen werde ich es aufreden.
Aber jetzt noch nicht erst im Frühjahr wenn die Saison beginnt damit es dann noch Niegelnagel neu ist
bis dahin muss ich mit meinem Spezialiced Hardrock auskommen..
so nen Scheiß
heut schon wieder Schaltung geschrotet und Pedale gebrochen.. 
und ich bin nicht gefallen einfach nur durchs fahren..


----------



## ipodmac23 (20. Dezember 2013)

gibt es vllt noch ein paar mehr Leute die mal hier schreiben könnten was zu dem bike sagen könnten?
würde das für meine Ansprüche richtig sein?
restliche fragen könnt ihr in auf erster Seite sehen


----------



## ipodmac23 (23. Dezember 2013)

??
erwähnenswert wäre vllt noch das ich in Brandenburg wohne.
Da siehst also schlecht aus mit hohen Bergen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Anton (11. Mai 2015)

Hast du dir das bike gekauft ? Was sagst du zu dem bike? Möchte es mir evtl auch kaufen.


----------

